# Need your guidance - friends



## sundar1986 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi friends,

I am new to this beatiful world of Cockteil talk with a big hope that you all will support me in taking care for my cockteil.

my friend gifted me a pair of cockteil but i am confused with their gender and breed.

i am attaching the pictures of them can u please help me know their gender and breed.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

FIRST i would like to welcome you to TC!!
How old are these little ones?
second, mutation..They both appear to be lutino to me.
I only seen such a yellow tiel ONCE and it was Emma(i don't remember which member had this tiel. MY BAD!!)
The yellow tiel may be split to white face as 'she' has streaking in the cheek patches
Please get them to a vet for a check up.

NEXT if you can handle them, lift up their wings, are there any spots on their wings? very faint yellow spots on the lighter one to the inner wing would show female.
AS well as bars on the tail, faint darker yellow stripes should be on the tail as well.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

WendyBeoBuddy said:


> I only seen such a yellow tiel ONCE and it was Emma(i don't remember which member had this tiel. MY BAD!!)


Elinore has Emma!

Her ridiculous cuteness can be seen here:

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28610&highlight=elinore

They both look like lutinos to me. And the really yellow one *could be* primrose.

Unfortunately, it's hard to sex them. If either of them are really vocal, beak bang, or do heart wings... These are male behaviors.


----------



## Angie W (Sep 3, 2011)

I can't help with your questions because I'm not that experienced, but welcome! I do know as Meaggiedear explained, beak banging, heart wings, and whistling are all male behaviors. They are beautiful!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Immense adorableness! i love Emma 

Do they sing or tap their beaks on the wall? lock beaks and play "tug o war"?? Heart wings?
these have been said, but yes these are male behavior. if one is male, you may hear the occasional wolf whistle(most tiel owners teach them this simple tune)


----------



## sundar1986 (Jun 16, 2012)

hi Wendy,

the light colour lutino is a female as i saw her feathers which has yellow spots at regular offset distance.

but i dont know how to chech the gender for dar yellow cockateil which resembles EMMA

Kindly help


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Same as you did for the other lutino, lift the wings and look underneath. IF there are no wing spots, you might have a mature male. Any idea on the ages of these two beauties?


----------



## sundar1986 (Jun 16, 2012)

i could not find any spots in the dark yellow lutino...but i saw this dark yellow lutino sitting inside the nest box for one full night...does it mean that it may be a female as female use to spend long time in nest box....


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

No not necessarily...in tiels males and females will share nest box duties. Usually hens sit at night but some pairs can be odd.


----------



## sundar1986 (Jun 16, 2012)

thanks roxy...

let me then wait for somedays to see...

any other difference...can u send me some videos of male and female behaviours...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Males will beak bang and do heart wings while hens tend to be more quiet. Hens will bend over with their tails in the air when presenting themselves. The picture I'm attaching shows the heart wings that males will do (the grey is a male, the WF is a hen.)


----------



## sundar1986 (Jun 16, 2012)

thanks roxy...

i will see if any of my cockateil spreads the wings like the heart way and update you...but i really doubt that i may have 2 hens...


----------



## sundar1986 (Jun 16, 2012)

dear friends,

is it possible to judge whether i have two females by the number of eggs it lays...

as i heard that in case of budgies the number of eggs laid will be more if both are females...does it apply for lutino cockateils also...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes it applies to cockatiels, but not always. Some tiels will lay more, two of my hens have both laid nine eggs before, so you would need to know what the average amount of eggs your hen lays first. Do they ever mate with each other?


----------



## sundar1986 (Jun 16, 2012)

ok roxy ...i will see to that...and let you know...


----------



## sundar1986 (Jun 16, 2012)

i couldnt recognise the gender of my yellow lutino....but it is sitting inside the nest box at night for the past two days but the other lutino which i am sure that its a female is standing outide the nest box...

i dont know how to find the gender of it....


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It is typically frowned upon to breed 2 lutinos together because it can increase the bald spot and they were so inbred when the mutation first came about, you may have many dead chicks, small chicks, or chicks with health problems from a lutino pair. You can pair the male lutino with ANY hen and get female lutino babies if you are trying to produce lutinos. You can pair the female lutino with a male split to lutino to get both sex lutino babies.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

The bird in the first picture also doesn't look too healthy to me. Its feathers aren't well groomed and the ways it holds its eyes makes it look like it is in pain.


----------

